# komisches Tray-Icon



## Frezl (13. März 2011)

Hey allerseits,

ich habe auf meinem Laptop Win XP SP3 laufen. Seit geraumer Zeit braucht er nach dem Einloggen ewig (mind. 2 Min.) bis er ansprechbar ist und zeigt dabei ständige Festplatten-Aktivität an. Aber was mir am meisten Sorgen macht, ist dieses merkwürdige System-Tray-Icon, was währenddessen auftaucht. Es ist das kleine schwarze Dreieck oben links im Tray. Leider kann ich nicht draufklicken oder im Task Manager nachschauen, zu welchem Prozess das Tray gehört, weil der Rechner während dieser Zeit auf nichts reagiert.

Kennt jemand dieses Icon und weiß, zu welchem Programm es gehört?
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## ComFreek (13. März 2011)

Ich kenne es zwar glaube ich nicht, aber guck doch mal was denn alles im Autostart ist.


----------



## michaelwengert (14. März 2011)

ISt dieses Dreieck nicht normalerweise nur das Symbol von Windows das anzeigt, dass ausgeblendete Tray Icons vorhanden sind?


----------



## ComFreek (14. März 2011)

Ja das dachte auch zu erst, aber ich glaube (habe kein XP und bei Google Bilder konnte ich auch nichts finden) das sieht ein bisschen anders aus.


----------



## Frezl (14. März 2011)

Das Einblend-Icon sieht definitiv anders aus. Es ist außerdem mittig auf der Linie zwischen Tray und Task-Leiste.
Den Autostart hab ich mir schon öfter angeschaut und nichts verdächtiger feststellen können. Ich lad euch mal ne Liste zur Analyse hoch, sobald ich wieder an meinem PC bin.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. März 2011)

Interessanter wäre eher die aktuelle Prozessliste. Versuch alle dir bekannte Prozess zu beenden, um die Liste zu minimieren


----------



## michaelwengert (15. März 2011)

Stimmt...das sieht so aus http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/Bb457050.usbl0101_big(l=en-us).gif
Hab schon lange kein XP mehr.

lad dir mal HijackThis runter und lass auf der Seite gleich die LogFile auswerten http://www.hijackthis.de/de


----------



## Slizzzer (15. März 2011)

Nicht nur den Autostartordner durchsehen, sondern auch mal start>ausführen>msconfig starten und da gucken, was da so beim Systemstart alles hochgefahren wird. Unter anderem tummeln sich da viele sinnlose Dinge, wie der Acrobat Reader, Winampagent und ähnlicher Krempel, der nur Arbeitsspeicher und Bootzeit kostet.


----------



## tombe (15. März 2011)

Schau dir mal diesen Beitrag an.

Da ist genau dieses Dreieck zu sehen und es liegt wohl an AntiVir der Probleme hat den Schirm aufzuklappen.

Die Frage ist jetzt allerdings hast du bei dir AntiVir installiert?
In diesem Fall könnte es auch der Grund für die Festplattenzugriffe sein, nämlich dann wenn beim Starten von Windows gleich die Platte gescannt wird.


----------



## Frezl (15. März 2011)

@Tombe:

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Ich hab tatsächlich AntiVir installiert (sieht man am Symbol direkt daneben) und es hat beim Start auch schwierigkeiten, den Schirm aufzuklappen. Ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob die beiden Symbole im Zusammenhang stehen könnten, da der Schirm immer offen ist, nachdem das Dreieck verschwunden ist. Aber da es in den früheren Versionen von AntiVir nie aufgetaucht ist, hab ich den Gedanken wieder verworfen...

Ich habe AntiVir in der Standard-Konfiguration laufen. Dabei ist u. a. auch eingestellt, dass die Masterbootsektoren, Bootsektoren und die Registry durchsucht werden. Es wäre wahrscheinlich nicht sinnvoll, diese Optionen zu deaktivieren. Hilft es stattdessen, die Sektoren zu defragmentieren?

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## tombe (16. März 2011)

Ich müßte mal schauen wie ich ihn bei mir eingestellt habe (habe ihn auch auf a) meinem Laptop, b) XP und c) SP 3. Da passt ja alles).

Wobei unabhängig von den Einstellungen das Defragmentieren eigentlich nie schaden kann.


----------

